# No pump?



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

No matter how hard, how or what i train i can't achieve the ever eluding pump. Is it a job for supplements?


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

You should allways feel a pump mate. Try slowing down to feel the burn. Are you cheating by swinging the weights up and down.


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

Dezmyster said:


> You should allways feel a pump mate. Try slowing down to feel the burn. Are you cheating by swinging the weights up and down.


No swinging, i always use proper form else there would be no point. Ive tried heavy weights slow, heavy weights fast, light weights slow, light weights fast (not all in the same workout, could prove costly)


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

The Pump is for gays

Just cos you feel a pump doesnt mean your getting stronger or bigger, it simply means you have filled the muscle your working with blood.

More weight on the bar each session = Progress. Nothing else matters


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Drink more water.

Eat more carbs and good fats.

Do your reps slowly so your muscles actually do some work.

Grow some muscle you cant pump fat.

If you want a supplument go for glycerol pre work out, any "pump" product like super pump will also help this.

If you are getting bigger and stronger do not worry, the pump can be a pain in the **** at times any way.

FYI COMPLETELY WRONG SECTION OF THE FORUM FOR THIS!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Dont eat directly before your workout.


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

Beans said:


> Dont eat directly before your workout.


I never do, i always wait at least an hour. My diet is pretty good, everything (protein, carbs, water, and good fats) is pretty much spot on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweetchuck said:


> I never do, i always wait at least an hour. My diet is pretty good, everything (protein, carbs, water, and good fats) is pretty much spot on.


 Also mate you state you are not very lean, the fatter you are the less noticable a good pump will be.


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

Con said:


> Also mate you state you are not very lean, the fatter you are the less noticable a good pump will be.


nearly right, quite lean not very mean. But now you've said that im intrigued, why would your fat % effect achieving the pump?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

As Con said exactly,

Hydration, carbs etc but I would add do not overtrain! Exercise intensity has a lot to do with it too.

SD


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweetchuck said:


> nearly right, quite lean not very mean. But now you've said that im intrigued, why would your fat % effect achieving the pump?


I think con was saying the pump would be less noticable due to it being hidden under fat if you had high BF% rather than saying it would be harder to achieve a pump.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

the pump is,the working muscle,engorging with blood,which delivers oxygen,and nutrients to the working muscles,so whoever is saying that the pump doesnt matter should really think this one carefully through!!!

only if you are powerlifting or like,then you are going for all out lifts etc,1-3 reps maybe,1-5reps etc etc...pumps are not that exclusive...but,really...you need the pump,it is also an indication that your working the correct muscle and it is being worked excessively,this brings a whole cascade of events...including lactate to blood to stimulation......the pump tells you that you've worked it!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

I always thought that engorging the muscle with blood(pump) promoted growth. It was explained to me that the "pump" is dependant on glycogen storage. If your diet is high in protein but deficient in carbs(less glycogen storage), than it is harder to obtain that "pump".

As I have read and talked with different people I kind of find myself wavering on this logic that a pump is necessary for growth. I know that I always obtain a pump when training any body part. I know others who only get a pump with certain body parts but grow very effectively in all areas. A friend of mine says that he always feels a pump in his arms but not so much in his chest. Chest is his superior bodypart. Genetics and point of intensity to the muscle, (with regards to training) are what I believe are keys to muscle growth. Obviously diet, rest, lifestyle are keys also after your out of the gym.

I thought a quote by some guy  , is interesting in regards to a "pump"

"The pump is just extra blood flow to the muscle. Just because you pump it, it doesn't mean you are going to create any growth. I can increase blood flow to the area with a 20-pound dumbbell but it's not going to make me grow." - Dorian Yates

Needless to say I still lean towards the logic that the increase of blood(pump) helps you grow. This is probably in part because I have always gotten a pump while training and been able to grow. I leave my mind open though as I have seen people grow that get a "pump", and also have seen people grow that do not get much of a pump(or none at all).....


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

*but,really...you need the pump,it is also an indication that your working the correct muscle and it is being worked excessively,this brings a whole cascade of events...including lactate to blood to stimulation......the pump tells you that you've worked it!!!!*


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Are you sure you're getting no pump at all? Have you measured before training and then measured again after training?


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

Pithead said:


> Are you sure you're getting no pump at all? Have you measured before training and then measured again after training?


My muscles do look bigger after training, but i don't get the tightness


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's a link to an article about pump on exrx.net. I visit this site quite often for info on training, muscles, etc-

http://www.exrx.net/WeightTraining/PumpBurn.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweetchuck said:


> My muscles do look bigger after training, but i don't get the tightness


lucky git i can never shower after a workout, i had to buy a stick with a sponge on it for my back:rolleyes:

if form is perfect and all other ideas arent working then try a sup that con mentioned mate


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

Pithead said:


> Here's a link to an article about pump on exrx.net. I visit this site quite often for info on training, muscles, etc-
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/WeightTraining/PumpBurn.html[
> 
> ...


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i dont get the pump when heavy squatting but it doesnt mean to say im not growing.

its different horses for different courses


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Sweetchuck said:


> knock the redline on the head and see what happens with concerns to "the pump"


Good idea. I know a lot of people take caffeine to boost training but I never have. Once did a line of charlie and tried training, thought I was gonna fvcking die! Had to stop straight away.

By the way, You look fantastic in your avvy. Looks like you got some real ab-pump going on there at least!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

are you getting bigger/stronger? if so why are you worried about a "pump"!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I am currently doing 40 mins cardio prior to workout (shock horror) plus drinking CNP Pro-GF 45 minutes prior to that, also taking one capsule of ECA (T5).

I get very good and satisfying pumps, one week I didnt take the Pro-GF and still got a pump, so I think its possible more to do with the cardio & ECA.

SD


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

Pithead said:


> By the way, You look fantastic in your avvy. Looks like you got some real ab-pump going on there at least!


cheers dude, after 2 mins of hardcore training ive finally got my bodyfat down to 85% :thumb:


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

try stretching the muscle group you working after every set you do

so ur stretching the muscle allowing more blood to get in


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Sweetchuck said:


> No matter how hard, how or what i train i can't achieve the ever eluding pump. Is it a job for supplements?





Sweetchuck said:


> No swinging, i always use proper form else there would be no point. Ive tried heavy weights slow, heavy weights fast, light weights slow, light weights fast (not all in the same workout, could prove costly)





Sweetchuck said:


> I never do, i always wait at least an hour. My diet is pretty good, everything (protein, carbs, water, and good fats) is pretty much spot on.





Sweetchuck said:


> nearly right, quite lean not very mean. But now you've said that im intrigued, why would your fat % effect achieving the pump?


Take this to the gym, Job Done:rolleyes:


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

bogue said:


> try stretching the muscle group you working after every set you do
> 
> so ur stretching the muscle allowing more blood to get in


I like your suggestion, i'll give it a go tomorrow when i train chest


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

your getting no pump at all or just from a certain muscle group? i personally get no pump whatsoever in my upper back whilst its one of my best and strongest body parts. i only feel it in my lower back and very occasionally i do get a pump in my traps.

i'm fine everywhere else, but i could lift forever on back without getting a pump. i trained with someone off here the other day, exact same routine, same speed etc... i had no upper back, he had a big one.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Sweetchuck said:


> cheers dude, after 2 mins of hardcore training ive finally got my bodyfat down to 85% :thumb:


:lol:Nice


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

Still no joy, but like others have said if im growing and getting stronger thats all that matters


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, probably get more pumps the bigger you get.


----------

